

Trying Not to Try - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/10/mergers--acquisitions/trying-not-to-try

======
RankingMember
I've found I usually only notice this state in retrospect. I look at the clock
and notice that hours have passed. It's an exhilarating feeling, and I think
if I was able to recognize it in the moment it would probably ruin it.

------
raintrees
Ah, time to pull out and dust off my Benjamin Hoff: The Tao of Pooh. I have
frequently focused on a different part each time I re-listen to the audio book
format...

Doesn't this restatement of wu-wei also reinforce Malcom Gladwell's suggested
10,000 hours?

------
rthomas6
The effortless action described sounds like a flow state.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_%28psychology%29)

------
placebo
Sorry, but with all my fascination with eastern mysticism, I find this
admiration of elegant effortless killing quite troubling. Would we see the
same admiring descriptions of how a "mundane task is turned into an artistic
performance" if a human was being butchered? Rather reminded me of
[http://www.friesian.com/divebomb.htm](http://www.friesian.com/divebomb.htm)

~~~
RankingMember
I think you're missing the forest for the trees on this one. Whether the guy
is an experienced murderer or an expert chef isn't the point here.

~~~
placebo
I understand the point and am no stranger to wu wei and Taoism . I also found
the article quite interesting in the science behind it. However, this
admittedly off-topic reaction was the first I had to reading the introduction
of a philosophy that one usually looks up to. I was wondering if others had
the same thoughts.

